# My 1935 Henderson  by schwinn as Cycleplane.



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

Have not seen another Henderson Bike.  Have seen many henderson motorcycles .  They made 4 cylinder bikes and were bought out by Ignaz Schwinn in the 20s.   The Bellite bike shop in Jamaica NY.






















 NY  sold this bike when new and the sticker is still on the bike.  All original paint.  Has horn and headlight batteries inside tank.  What would be a value on an all original Henderson?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 25, 2020)

Arnold Schwinn & Co. used the names on their bicycles for at least 30 years.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice, not a 1935 but a later 30’s Schwinn BC model


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Like Barry said they used the Henderson name for many years. Going from memory but I think 1917. Your bike is later than’35. Post the serial number and we can determine the year. V/r Shawn


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

Patent number is there but cannot see hide nor hair of Serial Number.  I used to collect antique american motorcycles so am familiar with antiques.  Thanks for you help


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

Look at the fender pinstriping.  I have not seen anything like it before.   Schwinn yes but henderson  NO


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2020)

valraven said:


> Patent number is there but cannot see hide nor hair of Serial Number.  I used to collect antique american motorcycles so am familiar with antiques.  Thanks for you help



Serial is underneath the crank hanger. The badge isn’t really that big of deal. Henderson is a fairly common badge. If it had a Lion badge the Schwinn guys would be going crazy. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Jul 25, 2020)

valraven said:


> Look at the fender pinstriping.  I have not seen anything like it before.   Schwinn yes but henderson  NO




The only difference between henderson badged bikes and schwinns was the badge and sometimes a downtube decal. Your bike looks to be a BC.  Very cool bike


----------



## Dave K (Jul 25, 2020)

Never seen a BC with an OG silveray.  Can you post pictures where wires leave the tank and go into the fender?  

More BC's








						1938 Schwinn, model BC117 | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Ok, so here we have it. The 1938 Schwinn built, Excelsior model BC117  This model was sold as Schwinn's Standard Equipped, with the optional Spring Fork, Cycelock, and Forewheel Brake.  The three sizes listed were 16" 18" 20" But the model designation for the three sizes was listed as 116 117...




					thecabe.com


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

no serial number under the crank hanger


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice looking bike!  The paint is great and the bike is stylish!


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

thanks for all your  advice  had bike upside down to look for s number but nothing there .


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

Dave K said:


> Never seen a BC with an OG silveray.  Can you post pictures where wires leave the tank and go into the fender?
> 
> More BC's
> 
> ...



Yes that is the exact paint scheme as you excelsior .   will take a shot of wires going into tank     thansk again for you super advice


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

Dave K said:


> Never seen a BC with an OG silveray.  Can you post pictures where wires leave the tank and go into the fender?
> 
> More BC's
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

Does it look like the SN's were ground off? Got a picture of the BB? 

Incredible bike!


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Does it look like the SN's were ground off? Got a picture of the BB?
> 
> Incredible bike!



what is BB short for ??


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

The bike is actually my wife's bike and she rides it on a regular basis.   No quite a daily user but she gets around in the local area with it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bottom bracket. Do you have a picture of the bottom where the serial number would be? Sometimes a good picture will show things that the naked eye won't pick up.


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Does it look like the SN's were ground off? Got a picture of the BB?
> 
> Incredible bike!



No SN was not ground off.  Original paint there


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Bottom bracket. Do you have a picture of the bottom where the serial number would be? Sometimes a good picture will show things that the naked eye won't pick up.


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

original paint,   so its not like many coats of paint have obscured the SN  .


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

oroginal patent number sticker


----------



## biker (Jul 25, 2020)

Here it should be.


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Here it should be.
> 
> View attachment 1235432



I am aware of that .   But nothing there ???   what gives .   prototype ???


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

valraven said:


> I am aware of that .   But nothing there ???   what gives .   prototype ???




Schwinn was machine stamping the the serial numbers at this time, before the BB shell was used to build a frame, so I'd say a machine malfunction of some sort. I see two 6's or 9's stamped near the chain stays but have no idea what those stampings are. It's possible the number could have been stamped on a another section of the shell, top or front maybe. This one was stamped a little bit off.


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks,  i went over the whole crank bottom with a magnifying glass.  But the photo of it is as good a picture as possible


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2020)

@cyclingday


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

i will take a bit of mild sand paper to the spot and see if anything else appears .   Thanks again for all your help.  Has this bike for 35 years and never looked for a SN


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

us


fordmike65 said:


> @cyclingday



used a different site to come to the conclusion that i had a 35 henderson.  This forum has since corrected me on that /


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2020)

valraven said:


> us
> 
> used a different site to come to the conclusion that i had a 35 henderson.  This forum has since corrected me on that /



I tagged a fellow Cabe member so that he can check out your beautiful bicycle. He has a similar model and I'm sure he'd appreciate seeing yours.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 25, 2020)

valraven said:


> View attachment 1235358
> 
> View attachment 1235359
> 
> View attachment 1235360



Looks like someone added the wiring and switch to upgrade to a silveray light.   If you ever have the tank open would be interested to see how they set up the batteries.  Really cool vintage modification.   Rack was probably added to the bike at some point in the past also.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 25, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> Very nice, not a 1935 but a later 30’s Schwinn BC model



Straight back lock in fork is a 1936 thingy...   Really HANDSOME bike; nice score!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 25, 2020)

LOT of RED PAINT... need to see fork stem; inside BB! This maybe a superb repaint! Having it 35 years; it won't hurt to grease BB bearings and head-tube bearings...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 25, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Straight back lock in fork is a 1936 thingy...   Really HANDSOME bike; nice score!




This one doesn’t have a straight back lock. It’s to the side.


----------



## valraven (Jul 25, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> LOT of RED PAINT... need to see fork stem; inside BB! This maybe a superb repaint! Having it 35 years; it won't hurt to grease BB bearings and head-tube bearings...



True a good lubing is in order.  No play in the neck bearing nor the crank at this point.


----------



## biker (Jul 25, 2020)

Did Schwinn use red primer below their black top coat?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Did Schwinn use red primer below their black top coat?




Yes, red oxide primer.


----------



## valraven (Jul 26, 2020)

Dave K said:


> Looks like someone added the wiring and switch to upgrade to a silveray light.   If you ever have the tank open would be interested to see how they set up the batteries.  Really cool vintage modification.   Rack was probably added to the bike at some point in the past also.



here is a shot of the inside.  No corrosion from battery acids


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 26, 2020)

very cool bike, love those darts, here is a pic of my BC

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2gTdfA5


----------



## valraven (Jul 26, 2020)

old hotrod said:


> very cool bike, love those darts, here is a pic of my BC
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2gTdfA5



wow ,  cool collection.   The pinstriping on the fork was very fragile as it is a decal/ screening type applicate.  The rest of the frame paint was very sturdy and solid .


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 26, 2020)

Here’s my 1938 BC model.
Neat bikes!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 27, 2020)

What you have is a BC117 and the questions about the light are because someone has added an incorrect light and jerry-rigged a switch-which probably works! the most correct light would be a "single post"(a 1/2" hole in fender vs two screw holes) aluminum 'torpedo' front loader like pictured above on the cyclingday bike or at least a self contained battery torpedo front loader. everything on the bike is incredible-especially the graphics on the fenders. don't worry about the head badge-it is original to the bike but there are several hundred others that could have come on that bike and still be correct. the decal shown on the front fork is the patent number for the cyclelock only-not the bike(or model) itself. the serial number is probably on the bottom bracket somewhere-buried under paint-but don't scratch the paint off-we can figure with pretty much accuracy the year the bike was built! beautiful bike-lucky owner!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 27, 2020)

Schwinn catalogs for '38-'39'-'40


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 27, 2020)

Dave K said:


> Looks like someone added the wiring and switch to upgrade to a silveray light.   If you ever have the tank open would be interested to see how they set up the batteries.  Really cool vintage modification.   Rack was probably added to the bike at some point in the past also.




Agreed, but pretty cool period mod with EA button and all... Paint is quite nice.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 27, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1236344
> Here’s my 1938 BC model.
> Neat bikes!



Another awesome piece!


----------

